# Help Needed



## dc2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just bought a S&W 29-5, used. First thiing I did was remove the side plate to give it a thorough cleaning. Problem is, I cant get the side plate to sit completely flush when trying to put it back together. It's almost in like it was before I removed it, but not completely flush. Can someone help me with this? anything would be appreciated.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have any pictures? Those might help.

Welcome to the forum from NC!


----------



## dc2 (Jul 23, 2009)

rccola,
Thanks for reply. I dont have pics because I'm not that tech savvy. In fact, this is the first forum I've ever participated in. I'll try and get some pics up, though. I've got the plate basically in place, but it is not flush.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Try the smith-wessonforum.com. Good guys there and will gladly help you out. Just join and either do a search or ask your question in the smithing section. It's a simple fix and they will tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## dc2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I got the plate back on just fine and went out shooting today. Gun worked great...very pleased. I'll look on the S&W forum for future reference. Thanks again.


----------

